# Mayor Bloomberg says WTC cop James Zadroga 'not a hero'



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bloomberg can eat a bag dicks.

Mayor Bloomberg says WTC cop James Zadroga 'not a hero'

Mayor Bloomberg said Monday a police detective who died of lung disease after working hundreds of hours at Ground Zero was "not a hero."
Accepting an award from the Harvard School of Public Health, the mayor defended the city medical examiner's conclusion that Detective James Zadroga died of drug abuse.
"Our chief medical examiner believes that the deceased was using some of his drugs in a manner for recreational drugs," Bloomberg said.
Bloomberg said that instead of taking his medications orally, Zadroga "was injecting them into his veins - a common practice, I gather."
"Nobody wanted to hear that," Bloomberg said. "We wanted to have a hero. There are plenty of heroes. It's just in this case, the science says this was not a hero."
Zadroga's father was shocked. "For Bloomberg to say that he's not a hero, that is a disgrace," Joseph Zadroga said. "Why is he trying to malign my son and deny that Jimmy is a hero."
James Zadroga worked 450 hours at Ground Zero. He died in January 2006. A first autopsy concluded the 34-year-old cop's respiratory problems were caused by toxins from the attack site.
Hoping to add their son's name to the official list of 9/11 victims, the Zadroga family also asked the New York City medical examiner to review the case.
Medical Examiner Charles Hirsch concluded that Zadroga injected crushed prescription pills into his bloodstream, which scarred his lungs.
Michael Palladino, president of the Detectives' Endowment Association, said he was "shocked by Mayor Bloomberg's insensitive comments."
"I always assumed that Dr. Hirsch's findings were politically motivated," he said. "Now I'm positive."
Palladino bristled at the mayor saying Zadroga was not a hero.
"Mr. Mayor, every doctor that ever examined Detective Zadroga in life and in death deemed him a hero, and Dr. Hirsch only examined a slide," Palladino said.
Joseph Zadroga insisted his son never injected the drugs.
"To me he still is a hero," he said. "For him [Bloomberg] to say that about my son is totally disgraceful. I would like to meet him ... and have him say that to Jimmy's 6-year-old daughter's face."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No words. Hope Bloomturds kids become junkies.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

That just shows what an imperious uninformed, ignorant, ass he is.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

What was that old saying... never..something... never forget... something?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

It’s never FOREGO (an opportunity to discredit or disrespect police).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Johnny-come-lately, billionaire-buy-anything, elitist, anti-constitutional, I did it with Obama, DOUCHEPUMP!!!
He can shit in my hat.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

How do people like this even breathe..?


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

mpd61 said:


> Johnny-come-lately, billionaire-buy-anything, elitist, anti-constitutional, I did it with Obama, DOUCHEPUMP!!!
> He can shit in my hat.


I agree with everything you said except the part about you letting people shit in your hat.


----------

